# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Situación de alerta en el Alto Tajo

## G20

La página del facebook de río TajoVIVO es muy completa y hace publicaciones casi a diario, por si queréis echar un vistazo en facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/rioTajoVIVO

Hoy han hecho una publicación sobre el descenso, y una curiosa comparativa entre las cuencas vinculadas al trasvase.



"Martes. Y como cada semana nos hacemos eco del balance del estado de la cabecera del Tajo gracias al trasvase Tajo-Segura (unas aguas que dicen que unen y nosotros creemos que matan, al río y a los ribereños).
Una semana más, la cabecera del Tajo desciende y son ya 25 semanas seguidas las que lleva ocurriendo esto. De las 34 semanas que llevamos de año, solo 9 hemos sumado aportes positivos y desde Febrero las reservas no han dejado de descender.
Por cierto, como dato os diremos que , de las mismas 34 semanas que llevamos de año, habiendo llovido menos en el sureste, la cuenca del Segura ha tenido 17 semanas de subida y 17 semanas de bajada.
Ésta es la situación de la cuenca del Tajo por el último informe sobre la sequía del pasado 4 de Agosto.
La CHT define como "Situación de alerta: los valores de los indicadores están comprendidos entre los umbrales de situación de alerty emergencia. Este escenario requiere ya la aplicación de medidas de movilización de recursos complementarios, de conservación del recurso y de gestión de la demanda que permitan su mantenimiento con aplicación de las medidas de ahorro pertinentes". ¿Habéis visto algo de esto en los medios de comunicación?
Reclamemos nuestro Tajo o morirán nuestros municipios.
Os dejamos el enlace donde está el detalle de la información que os ponemos.
http://www.chtajo.es/DemarcaTajo/SequiasyAvenidas/Documents/GraficosSequiaWEBAgosto2014.pdf"

https://www.facebook.com/rioTajoVIVO...type=1&theater

----------

Varanya (03-sep-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Como dice Hilario Alarcón en su AV Iniciativa Toledo:



> El Trasvase impuesto por el interés de España arrebata otros 17 hm3 agua a una cabecera #Tajo al 25% Vía @Enclmdiario
> http://encastillalamancha.es/noticia...illalamanchaes …
> 
> 
>  Toledo, Toledo


https://twitter.com/ToledoCiudadano/...45109441114112

En situación de alerta, pero aquí no pasa nada. Sólo están preocupados los beneficiarios, que han explotado el trasvase hasta no poder más, empachados de agua, por los cultivos de invierno:
http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...-las-reglas-de
Y lo dice UPyD, que se declara trasvasista. Van bien esos...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (03-sep-2014)

----------


## Juez Dred

Tengamos cuidado con los datos que salen en este site ya que estan desactualizados:

¿Como es posible que el diarios de CLM se indique que el embalse del Entrepeñas esta al 15 hace una semana y en embalses.net al 17? (Fuente)
http://www.periodicoclm.es/articulo/...148006852.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esa fuente que cita no se puede acceder. Los datos que usa la página de Embalses.net son los que publica el MAPAMA en sus respectivos boletines hidrológicos cada semana. La última actualización corresponde al BHS 19/2017, en el cual el volumen que se recoge en Entrepeñas es de 142 Hm3, un 17% de su capacidad.

----------

JMTrigos (15-may-2017)

----------

